# PGR4 Car Guide



## PabloTeK (Dec 26, 2007)

Thought I'd start a little guide for the cars in Project Gotham Racing 4 to help others, feel free to contribute like so:


```
[B]Vehicle:
Best Bits:[/B]
[B]Worst Bits:
Summary:[/B]
```
*Vehicle: *Ferarri F355 F1;
* Best Bits:* Speed, acceleration, grip, handling;
*Worst Bits:* Looks, drifting capabilites;
* Summary:* A very good car, it'll stick to the road like glue and it's quick, although this means it won't drift unless it's pouring with rain.

*Vehicle:* Arial Atom
* Best Bits:* Acceleration, handling, grip;
*Worst Bits:* Speed, looks, drifting;
* Summary:* This car is designed to handle well, and it has a small 2.2 supercharged engine so it isn't really that fast but it does accellerate like a mad bat on fire.

*Vehicle:* BMW M5 E60
* Best Bits:* Speed, drifting;
*Worst Bits:* Handling, grip, looks;
* Summary:* I'm not a fan of the 5 series' styling. I'm also not a fan of how when you start-off the first thing you do is dig a hole to Australia because there is no back-end grip, quite a problem for a rear-wheel drive car. Although when it goes it really will kill the opposition.

*Vehicle: *Aston Martin DBR9
* Best Bits: *Handling, speed, acceleration, looks;
*Worst Bits: *Grip, drifting;
* Summary:* Another rear-wheel drive car, on this game the car suffers from bad rear-end grip so if you are on a wet track with a lead foot expect to spin in lots of pretty circles.


----------



## Jbenekeorr (Jan 7, 2008)

Vehicle : Austin Mini Cooper
Best Bits : Looks, cornering at un-measurably slow speeds
Worst Bits : Brakes, Cornering at anything above 2mph, Noise, Drifting Capabilities
Summary : Well, it's cute but it doesnt move, the brakes are made of chewing gum, i am yet to find out if the wheels are connected to the steering wheel ... And the hamster called cornelius powering the engine passed away when the car left the production line ... R.I.P Cornelius


----------

